# Questioning Daily Routine



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Seems like things are going well in your house.
Learning more Obedience is always a good thing. It might help save a life some day when your dog or dogs listen to you and come instead of going in front of a car for example. In addition, these classes are good exercise for both you and your canine. You may even find some nice people and have some socialization as well. Is there a course available near you?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure sounds like you are on the right track with them. Like Judi said a little more obedience even 5-10 mins/day will help. The play time is great but working their brains is beneficial as well.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Judi said:


> Seems like things are going well in your house.
> Learning more Obedience is always a good thing. It might help save a life some day when your dog or dogs listen to you and come instead of going in front of a car for example. In addition, these classes are good exercise for both you and your canine. You may even find some nice people and have some socialization as well. Is there a course available near you?


 
There are classes, but most of them are an hour or so away. That is just too far at this time of year. The weather can be so unpredictable and at night there are lots of deer on the roads...........I try to not drive much at night around here at this time of year. And yes you are right in all that you said. I appreciate your comments, Thank you very much!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps you might take an Obedience class when it gets warmer.
I go every Wed. night to Intermediate Obedience and I do watch out for deer. Take care and enjoy.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It sure sounds like you are on the right track with them. Like Judi said a little more obedience even 5-10 mins/day will help. The play time is great but working their brains is beneficial as well.


 
Do you have any "brain teasers" that you do with your two that you can share??? Things can get quite lively with two dog's, can't they??? 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Judi said:


> Perhaps you might take an Obedience class when it gets warmer.
> I go every Wed. night to Intermediate Obedience and I do watch out for deer. Take care and enjoy.


 
You are brave Judy!!! I see so many in the day that it would be just my luck to run into an entire heard!!!!!!

I think you are right, and I think that although Dallie doesn't need any training, Karlie does. It may do them some good to be apart from time to time. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can always add to the tricks list to make her work and think.....Maggie is the queen of tricks ..she loves doing them... the boys well they could care less and it takes them forever to learn a new one....


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You can always add to the tricks list to make her work and think.....Maggie is the queen of tricks ..she loves doing them... the boys well they could care less and it takes them forever to learn a new one....


 
That is a great idea. If I could just get her thinking out there, she would be learning at the same time. I must think of something creative to do with her. I know she is quite bright, although that makes them a bit more strong willed.

Thanks Maggie's Mom

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie
:wavey:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How far are you from Montreal?


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am not sure Judy, but we are around two hours east of Ottawa. We are really close to Algonquin Park. I don't know if you have heard of the park, but that is where we are. I just looked at a map and it seems quite a distance away. I would guess 5 hours away???

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------

